# Custom Kindle 3 cover



## nairbyeklep (Aug 8, 2010)

Found a $2.50 notebook at Walmart with the perfect dimensions for the kindle 3. It's not actually glued together yet and I used a hinge from my old M-Edge cover (hoping it'll fit the kindle 3). But it should work and hold me over until Oberon decides to make a sleeve.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That's really cute! I think I'm going to use my Borsa Bella bag until I get something lined up.  I think I'm going to order a leather sleeve from GardenourLeather on Etsy.  I LOVE the Oberon covers, had 2 with my K2, but I think I'm just going to go with a sleeve for my K3 too.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is super cute!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was using my boyfriend's Sansa player this weekend, and the back has a very different feel to it.  It feels like the back of my Sony Touch, but only better.  I really like holding my Sony without a cover.  I'm hoping the new K3 has the same nice feel to it.  If so, a sleeve will be perfect.
deb


----------



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol... Cool... close to my heart....


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I love that!  I'm planning on doing something similar, but I want to use the corner holders instead.  I want to hold it "naked" most of the time, but I want something secure to put it in when traveling.


----------

